# Adria Compact



## Grandma

Went to Premier Motorhomes Chichester yesterday to look at the Adria Compact. Very taken with the one with twin beds in the back. In fact fell in love with it. Not got the loot at the moment but hope to soon. The chap there was very helpful and answered all my questions. I would like any other persons review on this Adria. It's on a Fiat base which my present van is so no problem with that side. It is just the living in bits I would like to know about.
Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Thank you for your kind comments, it was very nice to meet you both yesterday. I hope someone can provide some insight for you, but as I mentioned yesterday the Adria Coral Compact is a new 2009 model, so personal experience from this particular van may not be forthcoming however, those that have a van with a similar layout may provide useful insight for you.

As I mentioned yesterday, if you ever require any assistance, please contact us.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Grandma

Thanks Chris. Will be checking my Lottery ticket very carefully tonight!


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I was too, lol.

Needless to say I didn't win! Nevermind, there's always a next time.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Grandma,

Sorry to respond a bit late, I never spotted your original post.

As Chris says the twin bed Compact is a new '09 model but we've got the original double bed Compact.

We picked it up in September and love it to bits.

We've had about 10 nights away so far and have found the bed very comfortable and still can't think how we can fill all the storage that's available.

We normally use a Remoska to cook main meals so having a mains outlet above the sink is ideal.

The steps up to the bed are much better than any ladder and there's always the novelty of the illuminating 'pole'. We haven't got a TV in order to make use of the Heath Robinson like TV arm but it's certainly unusual and makes a good talking point.

We've managed to use the shower, even though we're certainly not slim jims.

Problems:
1. The factory fitted alarm system can't work because the codes, coding key thingey and plips were lost between Slovakia and the dealer. It's been the subject of a warranty claim but nothing heard since end of October.
2. One side of the press stud on the shower screen retaining strap broke first time out, we used a pipe cleaner as a substitute. Another warranty claim that appears mired somewhere in Suffolk. Luckily Discover Leisure, Darlington (not the supplying dealer) were kind enough to refit a new press stud half at no charge two weeks ago.
3. The cover flap over the hook up keeps seeking freedom and flies up and down in the airstream. It wouldn't clip in place like it's mate that covers the water tank inlet. Another warranty claim (and you've guessed it - lost in Adria land) and again Discover cured it at no charge.
4. The sliding shutter on the Thetford suddenly stopped sliding and flopped all over the place.After cleaning out the cassette and taking off the removable top I discovered that one of it's pivots had disappeared. Took it to Discover, Darlington who replaced the interference fit pivot with a proper screw and two new washers and it's been fine ever since and I don't think it'll come loose again. 

Apart from those relatively minor issues it's been great. Discover Leisure have been brilliant in sorting the couple of very minor issues at no charge and in very quick time. Unlike the supplying dealer who I've not heard from for 3 months.

Current mpg is averaging 30, with 33 on a long run.

I've not been able to make it judder in reverse, so far.

SDA


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Andy!

Interesting point No3... Quote: "3. The cover flap over the hook up keeps seeking freedom and flies up and down in the airstream. It wouldn't clip in place like it's mate that covers the water tank inlet."



Within 5 minutes of picking up Our Coral, we were back at the dealer's for the same thing except it was the other way round!! :roll: 

Our water inlet flap was performing semaphore! :roll: It was sorted by nicking a full unit from another MH but it really wasn't that much better. 

I carry three things in my emergency tool kit: super glue as used by uPVC installers, duct tape and self-adhesive Velcro. I used some of the Velcro on both of the inlets, mains and water, since when the semaphore has stopped. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

It was quite odd really Uncle N.

Whilst the van was at Discover, Darlington to have the Thetford cassette repaired I happened to mention the problem/fault (or 'concern' in Fiatspeak) to a technician and he said that he'd come across it on several Adria's and he had a particular way of curing it and had never had anyone come back to complain.

He seemed very reticent about telling me what it was he was going to do. As he seemed to be a genuine sort of bloke I said go ahead.

Ten minutes later I went out to drive home and the lid clipped firmly shut and has worked properly since. The only sign that the guy had been there was some scuffing of the road dirt on the lid, but no sign of scratches or dents or anything.

I'll have to quiz him next time I visit.

SDA


----------

